# Another Finish



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

While sorting through mother's stash after she died, one of my sisters found a basket with blocks and a lot of fabric. The blocks were leftover from a quilt mom had pieced back in the '80's. 

I brought them home with me and made this throw. It is long stitch quilted using black pearl cotton thread.

I'm planning on giving this to my oldest sister and her husband for their 50th wedding anniversary in December.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice quilt! 
Dawn


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful piecing on the border & corners - could we see some quilting detail? Pearl cotton is a fine choice, did you quilt it in a frame? A throw is such a nice size too.​


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful. You sister will be very pleased. A gift from her mom and her sister.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are close-up photos of the blocks. I marked a design on the blocks and quilted it, I did stitch in the ditch for a few blocks.

It is all hand quilted except for the pineapple block. Mother foundation pieced that block and used muslin for her foundation. I stitched in the ditch around the block and got hand cramps. I quilted that block on my sewing machine.

Here they are.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I have to admit, this was not my favorite project. Only the vision of my sister's reaction kept me going. I have never liked orange/rust and my mom loved it. Adding black gave appeal to the quilt. My mom would definitely not have added that. I'm glad, though, I have someone to give it to. I wouldn't want to keep it.

This sister has the old quilt that mom pieced. I think she will be very surprised to receive this top. I've had these blocks since 2007. 

Here are the last 2 blocks and a picture of the back.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous. You and your mom did a wonderful job on it. Your sister should be thrilled to get it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I forgot to say, yes I quilted it in a frame. I have done some projects in a hoop, but it feels so awkward. My father made the stands approximately 37 years ago, before the birth of son #1.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Your thoughtful work is inspiring - really a wonderful way to enhance each square that feels solid and loving. ( I see the '80s color theme now, but as a whole it looks complete, no odd blast from the past feel.) Family pieces can be challenging, anyone would be delighted with this one.

Thanks so much for the 'splain, I've never done a framed quilt, just table work or machine. Stitch in the ditch and long stitch is a nice combination - the back is a masterwork of its own, again that border is just a knockout.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Beautiful. That's it! I am getting back to my quilting ! s


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

The quilt is beautiful!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Those colors look like the 80&#8217;s, and the blocks appear to be well done. This is a thoughtful gift, I&#8217;m sure your sister and her husband will be delighted.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

It will make a lovely gift. Kudos to you for powering through and finishing. Great job!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice quilt and with fall just round the corner the colors look even more attractive. When is the anniversary?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Fabulous! And great work on the quilting.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Just beautiful, as well as loving and thoughtful. Mother will be right there with all of you at the anniversary celebration.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

To me, this is a big part of quilting - the love and thought and back story that goes into it and this one is definitely enhanced by the blocks coming from your mom, and the quilt being given to your sister. I love it when there are generational/familial stories involved in quilts. Absolutely perfect. It looks fantastic, you did a great job. You are a gem.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful and what a lovely tribute to your mom!


----------

